# Is going to a sex robot brothel an infidelity?



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I was reading the thread/poll on if porn was an infidelity and then read a UK paper article on sex robot brothels. I thought it might be an interesting discussion topic.

Sex robots: Bordoll love-bot brothel opens in Dortmund specialising in S&M | Daily Star



> Instead of call girls, the robot romp house is staffed by 11 sex dolls who can be rented for £71 ($93) an hour.
> 
> The 30kg dolls are imported from Asia and cost around £1,800 ($2,000) each – being able to service up to 12 clients a day.
> 
> Schwarz said the brothel has gone down such a storm that men bring their wives who “wait in the car” while the blokes have sex with the dolls.


:surprise:

Then I did a search and found another story about them in Spain earlier this year.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/ceciliarodriguez/2017/02/28/sex-dolls-brothel-opens-in-spain-and-many-predict-sex-robots-tourism-soon-to-follow/#117e7a904ece



> “Such sex dolls have already proved a huge hit in Japan and China - especially with husbands working away from home who want to avoid being unfaithful," writes The Local.
> 
> To make the experience “more pleasant and erotic,” the new business offers to dress and position the doll according to the client's desires, and in a private room where said client can listen to sensual music or watch pornography on a big plasma television.


So would it be cheating? 

We have the Jimmy Carter's of the world who feel they have sinned by lusting in their heart after another woman who is not their wife, even though they have not acted on that lust. We also have the Bill Clinton's of the world who have a very narrow definition of "what sex is" and think just about anything is not cheating.

I clearly think that a romp with a sex robot would dishonor a wife and the marriage vow/promise to honor and cherish. 

I view it as a slippery slope. 

I am OK with a man watching porn to the extent that he is being sexually deprived by his wife. Using a masturbation sleeve (Fleshlight, Tenga) doesn't seem like it should count as cheating as long as it doesn't interfere with the spouse getting the sex they need (IMO) 

I think that some things like going to Hooters to check out the ladies and just flirt aren't really cheating if is only once ever few years.

I think things like going to a strip club (but keeping it in your pants) every once in a few years are getting pretty close to the line of cheating, but not quite there.

I think that an erotic happy ending massage, would be over the line.

I think that a one night stand, a hook-up, are clearly cheating, but at least there is no emotional element to it, like an affair

Now as to the sex robot brothel. 

It is not like it is with a real person. There could be one-way emotional attachment, but that would just be creepy and pathetic. 

Actually pathetic is a pretty appropriate word for the whole thing from my perspective. Something that the spouse would likely not approve, but I have read some stories of desperate HD men married to No-D women so who knows. Maybe society will "evolve" on this topic.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> I was reading the thread/poll on if porn was an infidelity and then read a UK paper article on sex robot brothels. I thought it might be an interesting discussion topic.
> 
> Sex robots: Bordoll love-bot brothel opens in Dortmund specialising in S&M | Daily Star
> 
> ...


*I’ll tell you what! Just ask your better half for the answer to this question!*


----------



## David Darling (Oct 22, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> I think things like going to a strip club (but keeping it in your pants) every once in a few years are getting pretty close to the line of cheating, but not quite there.
> 
> I think that an erotic happy ending massage, would be over the line.


Same for me: the line for cheating would be between these 2.

Logically, robot sex is no different to masturbation. But when did logic count in marriage? :grin2:

I think you've started a ****-storm!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

David Darling said:


> ........ *But when did logic count in marriage? *:grin2:
> 
> I think you've started a ****-storm!


:iagree::iagree:

P.S. As I said, I think it would not be viewed positively by my wife and I think it would be kind of pathetic.



> Logically, robot sex is no different to masturbation.


Yes, I can see where you could consider a plastic/silicon sex robot as a fancy Fleshlight masturbation sleeve with "breasts, hips, lips, eyes."


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

If sex robot are considered cheating then wouldn't a vibrator also be considered cheating.


----------



## bilbag (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes because I would have a big grin on my face. The other stuff is just to get by until sex happens.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

To me, yes. Having sex with Barbie is not on the menu.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

I would rather my guy fool around behind my back with an actual woman than to think I'm being lied to so he can have sex with a machine. Is screwing a blow up doll cheating? :scratchhead:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Spicy said:


> To me, yes. Having sex with Barbie is not on the menu.


And I hope not with a Ken version.
Even a heated, talking version.
And who washes them between bouts? 
Creepy...


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Sex bots are coming (yeah I know) and once they do, you think men have dropped out now? Just wait. If anyone saw the new Bladerunner. Its gonna be like that. By the way the same will hold true for women too. Now for you op it may be to early, but your grandkid. Don't worry though because he won't be cheating on his wife, he will be cheating on his virtual ai wife with the sexbot.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> And I hope not with a Ken version.
> Even a heated, talking version.
> And who washes them between bouts?
> Creepy...


Kinda like Mattel making this for little girls....>


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:rofl:

There's only ONE robot I'll do, and thats:












But wait... is a sentient machine a simple machine or synthetic life? :surprise:


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:
> 
> There's only ONE robot I'll do, and thats:


Now I understand your other thread...


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

I personally would not consider it cheating if my husband got a sex robot, unless he started treating it better than me. There are men who dress them up and take them out on dates...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Its pretty creepy and sick to my mind. If a man I was with thought this was ok, that would mean he isn't for me.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> I personally would not consider it cheating if my husband got a sex robot, unless he started treating it better than me. There are men who dress them up and take them out on dates...


Now that is pathetic.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> And I hope not with a Ken version.
> Even a heated, talking version.
> And who washes them between bouts?
> Creepy...


I can’t even bear to consider this process of hosing out these rubber hobags. Gah-rosssssss.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Moot point if it is cheating or not, I would laugh him out the door and change the locks. Sorry but I would think he was a moron and I am not turned on by morons.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

The world is changing and not for the better.

Technology is ripping the world apart. For all the good that comes from technology there is equal bad that comes fro it.

How long until we self destruct as a society .

Exodus might be closer than we think!


----------



## David Darling (Oct 22, 2016)

Spicy said:


> I can’t even bear to consider this process of hosing out these rubber hobags. Gah-rosssssss.


This image will not get out of my head. Thank you. Not.


----------



## LaReine (Aug 14, 2017)

If he was open about it (as I am about my vibe) then it's fine.

If he was hiding it, it's cheating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> I was reading the thread/poll on if porn was an infidelity and then read a UK paper article on sex robot brothels. I thought it might be an interesting discussion topic.
> 
> Sex robots: Bordoll love-bot brothel opens in Dortmund specialising in S&M | Daily Star
> 
> ...


Cheating? I don't think so. Can you fall in love with a robot? Perhaps you can, I don't know.

Somebody has to clean those robots I guess? That's pretty disgusting I have to say.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

The rubber dolls this article is talking about are more or less glorified masturbation sleeves more akin to the Fleshlight than another woman. Would I consider using a Fleshlight to be cheating? No.

Would I consider it absolutely pathetic and a complete turn off? Yes.



EllaSuaveterre said:


> I personally would not consider it cheating if my husband got a sex robot, unless he started treating it better than me. There are men who dress them up and take them out on dates...


Did you catch the episode of "Taboo" on NatGeo on the subject? I think "My Strange Addiction" did an episode, too.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

People for ****s sake!
What possible attraction can a piece of silicon have for any man.How pathetic can you get!
Hero’s a thought,what happens if miss silicon 2017 has a short circuit and tightens her legs and won’t let go.Try explaining that at the emergency room.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> The world is changing and not for the better.
> 
> Technology is ripping the world apart. For all the good that comes from technology there is equal bad that comes fro it.
> 
> ...


Technology is not the problem. People are. All technology has done is tear down long existing natural barriers and external controls, enabling people to settle to their base state of being which is one of lack of self control, and lack of personal responsibility.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Young at Heart said:


> I clearly think that a romp with a sex robot would dishonor a wife and the marriage vow/promise to honor and cherish.


In that case, a woman using a vibrator is absolutely no different, so either both are infidelity, or neither are. It may depend on where an individual or couple draws that line, for their relationship.

The robot is just a little more elaborate sexual toy vs. a vibrator or Sybian, and it would be just as easy to create a vibrating male-equipped robot. If it cleaned the house, too, I think husbands would be replaced. But WAIT! Just attach a vibrator to a Rumba, and she can have it all!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> So would it be cheating?


Are these "sex robots" you speak of capable of escaping from said brothel?










In November 2016, HBO renewed Westworld for a ten-episode second season planned for a debut in early 2018.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Not exactly on topic, but how can this be sanitary? I'd think you could catch diseases from this. Thinking of another epic thread, if you can *possibly* get HPV from toilet seats or gym equipment, don't you think these would be swimming with biologicals? Which makes it more like cheating than masturbation.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Spicy said:


> I can’t even bear to consider this process of hosing out these rubber hobags. Gah-rosssssss.


There once was a man from Racine
Who invented a ****ing machine
It was concave and convex
So could fit either sex
But man it was a ***** to clean


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Well each to their own and all that...but it's not infidelity.

We are living in odd times where once unfaithfulness was very clearly defined (having sex with someone other than your partner). Technology and information technology now makes those boundaries blurred and people are seeing infidelity where it isn't, and not seeing infidelity where it is.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> People for ****s sake!
> 
> What possible attraction can a piece of silicon have for any man.How pathetic can you get!



What about two pieces of silicon? One for each boob..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewg350 (Oct 14, 2017)

How would you feel about dropping your wife off at one of these brothels to get banged hard by one these dolls/machines ??? I'd bet alot of husband's would feel the same way as the wives, and not like it. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

drewg350 said:


> How would you feel about dropping your wife off at one of these brothels to get banged hard by one these dolls/machines ??? I'd bet alot of husband's would feel the same way as the wives, and not like it. I know I wouldn't.



I would be worried indeed. But mainly about where else these robots might have been and whether they have been washed properly.

My wife getting raunchy with a bunch of sex robots...I dunno why but this artificial (lack of) intelligence thingy is making me a bit turned on...can they be controlled by remote? That would be amazing.

Maybe it would be prudent to be more jealous and invite my wife’s vibrator in her night cabinet to a duel, to settle our differences once and for all. (I’m bigger, dammit!)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Do a little research, right now these things are just a much nicer version of a blow-up doll. All they do is lay there, not like there is any interaction.

These are more for the exceptions in society as opposed to the normal. But what do I know? With the changes in societal norms in the past 20 years, I suspect that we will see some moron trying to marry one of these dolls before long. If it does get to the point of "Westworld" level of intricacy, I don't see a real women standing a chance though. You could order your perfect woman.

As for cheating with one of these, I don't see a lot of difference between them and a vibrator. Both are used as masturbatory aids. I would much prefer to have sex with a real living and breathing woman, be we all need to relieve the tension somehow.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I bet there will be some guys who think that if they really put their mind, dedication and impeccable sex technique to it, they could make a sex robot cum (on their wedding night). I have seen stranger things..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Seems creepy. I would be disgusted if Mrs. C had sex with a robot.

Now if I was there and we were both playing..could be a lot of fun.

I could look at it like a toy but only one we could use together if that makes sense.

I would never do it. I don't think I'll ever be that desperate.

I don't think it is exactly infidelity but it feels very wrong.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think technology will cause people to have to re-think the meaning of infidelity. 

Most people don't consider masturbation to be cheating.But beyond that: Sex toys? Realistic sex toys like dildos? Realistic sex toys modeled from a real person. Sex dolls (dildo with attached body)? 

Sex robots could range from simple machines that simulate thrusting motions (around since victorian times) to (future) robots that could simulate all the mechanics of sex acts, to (further future) robots that would interact as if they were real humans (with the Westworld issue of whether it is moral to use such a robot).

Similarly porn has gone from drawings and carvings to photographs to videos. I expect soon there will be realistic interactive porn videos. 


People have willingly give up their privacy, something that was once considered sacred. Maybe they will give up their current sacred ideas about fidelity. That might be a happier world - where people are free to engage in any consensual sexual activity that they want with any partner. If people became comfortable with that, think of all the issues that are regularly discussed on TAM that would disappear.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

This is either too much information or for inquiring minds:



> Hygiene is guaranteed
> 
> Once the customer has found a model, he can arrange an appointment with the owner to disappear with a doll in one of the "Bordoll" rooms.
> 
> ...


In Dortmund gibt es das erste Puppen-Bordell Deutschlands

The website for the German brothel is Gummipuppen-Puff


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

If it is a non-intelligent robot, I'd feel the same was as if I found she had bough a sybian or other active sex toy. Fine by me as long as she isn't replacing me with it. 





drewg350 said:


> How would you feel about dropping your wife off at one of these brothels to get banged hard by one these dolls/machines ??? I'd bet alot of husband's would feel the same way as the wives, and not like it. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

MrsHolland said:


> Moot point if it is cheating or not, I would laugh him out the door and change the locks. Sorry but I would think he was a moron and I am not turned on by morons.



I really have to thank you for the chortle this gave me :grin2:


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

VibrantWings said:


> I really have to thank you for the chortle this gave me :grin2:


And thank you for the use of the word "chortle" I thought it had disappeared from use. Today's challenge, use the word chortle in conversation.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MrsHolland said:


> Moot point if it is cheating or not, I would laugh him out the door and change the locks. Sorry but I would think he was a moron and I am not turned on by morons.


That is the picture I am getting. Seems truly pathetic.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

If they look real, have AI, anoff switch and can make sandwiches, what’s not to love??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

I watched the video on the original link with my husband. EEEKS.

These are very different than a dildo or sleeve. These are interactive dolls, human size, designed to be extremely attractive.

It's not cheating, but it will make a lot of people very uncomfortable. I would be seriously uncomfortable if my H went to a brothel and banged a doll/bot that looked like Megan Fox and spoke to him, moaned, sighed, etc. When it came time to get with me? There would be a huge contrast effect going on- how could it be otherwise?

Male bots can't be far behind. Maybe they will have a male bot like Ryan Gosling, who tells me I'm so hot and beautiful and he can't keep his hands off me, and I can ride for as long as I want, etc. I'm pretty sure my H would be extremely uncomfortable. 

It's a crazy world. Just cause you can do something, doesn't mean it's always wise to do so.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Time for me to go on a vacation.....:grin2::grin2::grin2:


But seriously, once real robotics are inside these realistic sex sized dolls and they can move, walk, talk, etc.......ladies are in trouble.


Only reason for a sex doll house like that is if guys aren't getting the sex they need from their ladies. Otherwise, this wouldn't be even thought of in the first place.


What about the ladies who sell sex as their profession?


Escorts? Massage parlors?


Once the sex dolls become robotic, their jobs are on the line as well.


And don't forget male sex dolls for the ladies......low sex drive guys would be in trouble. It goes both ways.


No chance of getting the female sex doll pregnant.


Or a male sex doll that isn't done in a few minutes.......try as long as the ladies would like and as big of a member they would like......


This goes both ways.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmm, but would you? Personally I would have no interest in a female sex doll unless it really acted like a human....I think. (would I try once?).

I think the reason that prostitutes have never appealed to me (aside from all the practical issues) is that I would feel like a complete loser needing to pay for sex. Think how much worse it would be with a robot.

By that argument though, I wouldn't mind my wife having "sex" with a robot sex toy of the type you describe - to me it would just be a fancier sex toy. 

Is what you describe so different from a sybian attached to a realistic body and a recording that cycles through various forms of "you are so hot, so beautiful, ....". That is pretty easy to build today.

As the robots get more complex in their reactions you get to all the complex issues that the series Westworld explored so nicely. 





RoseAglow said:


> snip
> 
> Male bots can't be far behind. Maybe they will have a male bot like Ryan Gosling, who tells me I'm so hot and beautiful and he can't keep his hands off me, and I can ride for as long as I want, etc. I'm pretty sure my H would be extremely uncomfortable.
> 
> snip.


----------



## bilbag (Aug 3, 2016)

3d printing is popular and affordable now. If silicone material can be used, it would be straightforward to make homemade sexdolls. Add some electronics and high heels....It would be a big upgrade from the ones Bud Bundy kept under his blanket.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

RoseAglow said:


> I watched the video on the original link with my husband. EEEKS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seriously? Women feel threatened by Barbie dolls with A.V.s? (Artificial Vaginas)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

uhtred said:


> I think the reason that prostitutes have never appealed to me (aside from all the practical issues) is that I would feel like a complete loser needing to pay for sex.



Actually paying for sex is a genius solution and one shouldn’t feel like a looser if you can get what you paid for. You are buying sex, not the person to provide sex. Problem is, what many guys that go ‘hunting’ want and what women (who let the guys come onto them) want, are two very different things. Big generalization, but women do tend to look for relationships more than guys (on average) so you have this mismatch in supply/demand as well as strong misalignment in expectations. Prostitution is (in theory) a genius solution (if you can get what you pay for) with no strings attached and perhaps the reason why it’s one of the oldest and most successful industries.
I know it’s sad, but it’s true.
In practice, it’s probably a huge pain in the ass; with STDs and ‘quality’ issues...
Fortunately, I never had to seek out this service but friends who did, rarely said it was worth it.
Perhaps one day in the future, this gap in service quality can be bridged with robots, who are better at it and who don’t suffer from abuse, drug abuse and stds etc.
It’s too far away in the future though.

The other point: if you feel paying for sex is being a loser....Have you ever worked out how much a marriage ‘costs’? 
It costs me about 150k a year plus couple of mil for a house and cars. If I also didn’t have regular sex and was treated like crap (and sometimes I didn’t/wasn’t), I would not feel much like a ‘winner’ at all.
Yeah I know ‘but what about the relationship emotions, having somebody there for you who loves and cares for you’....I agree, but care to put a price on that? 

Suddenly those cheap robot dolls don’t look like such a terrible deal 
They also rarely come with in-laws...

PS: wrote this while in cynical mood so don’t take it at face value...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

robot brothels? Of course not!

But, realize you will probably run into your spouse there too!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It depends on what you most enjoy about sex. I like the feeling of being desired and that is something money can't buy. 

I agree that marriage is a very inefficient way to obtain sex. Best economic win is probably cheap flights to places where prostitution is cheap. (not recommending this BTW).




inmyprime said:


> Actually paying for sex is a genius solution and one shouldn’t feel like a looser if you can get what you paid for. You are buying sex, not the person to provide sex. Problem is, what many guys that go ‘hunting’ want and what women (who let the guys come onto them) want, are two very different things. Big generalization, but women do tend to look for relationships more than guys (on average) so you have this mismatch in supply/demand as well as strong misalignment in expectations. Prostitution is (in theory) a genius solution (if you can get what you pay for) with no strings attached and perhaps the reason why it’s one of the oldest and most successful industries.
> I know it’s sad, but it’s true.
> In practice, it’s probably a huge pain in the ass; with STDs and ‘quality’ issues...
> Fortunately, I never had to seek out this service but friends who did, rarely said it was worth it.
> ...


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

uhtred said:


> It depends on what you most enjoy about sex. I like the feeling of being desired and that is something money can't buy.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that marriage is a very inefficient way to obtain sex. Best economic win is probably cheap flights to places where prostitution is cheap. (not recommending this BTW).




Of course, same here (being desired being important). I was merely responding to your comment regarding ‘feeling like a loser’ paying for sex. If you paid for desire but only got sex, i’d find it easier to understand why you’d be disappointed! 
Just managing expectations 
Marriage on the other hand....often no sex AND no desire: I wonder who came up with those economics...Or are we conditioned to believe and pursue dreams against common sense?
Lets see what the A.I. community comes up with...Imagine one day a human-like robot, programmed to exhibit sufficient amounts of compassion (and passion), make nice dinner and bend over afterwards? Men don’t need much to feel like everything is well with this world and we are the masters of the universe.
Sad for TAM community...there will be no more threads to reply to 

(The corollary being that male robots will be amazing at listening and accepting any blame thrown at them with open arms).

Joking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marriageontherocks2 (Oct 4, 2017)

The sex robot revolution is very interesting, it's hard to imagine them being made realistic enough to interest me, but I'm sure 200 years ago the idea of shuttles to the moon, cars, and planes would be thought of the same.

IF they could develop a sex cyborg that really mimicked a human woman in terms of speech and touch, then sure, I would get down with one. but as it stands now? It does nothing for me.

I do think it odd that women can screw themselves with lifelike **** dildos but somehow this is "pathetic". I don't really see the difference, seems like both are silicon sex toys used for getting off.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The Stepford Wives was written in 1972. What took them so long to implement the plastic surrogates?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Between those freaky sex dolls and amazon knowing exactly what I want to buy next, I’d say we are about half way there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

What is the difference in a female sex toy and a male sex toy? Easy, women tolerate anything for women and hate anything for men.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its not just women.

For some irrational reason I don't see anything negative about a woman using a realistic dildo to get off, but a man using a blow-up doll seems pathetic. I have no idea why I feel that way. 



TheDudeLebowski said:


> What is the difference in a female sex toy and a male sex toy? Easy, women tolerate anything for women and hate anything for men.


----------



## bilbag (Aug 3, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> Between those freaky sex dolls and amazon knowing exactly what I want to buy next, I’d say we are about half way there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 people have sex with their hand. A hot silicone bot can blow away any handi work. It would be very conspicuous to take around with you though.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> What is the difference in a female sex toy and a male sex toy? Easy, women tolerate anything for women and hate anything for men.


Well maybe SOME woman tolerate anything for them while HATING anything for a man. 

It is not the sex aid that I find ridiculous but the fact that men go to a building and pay money to root a doll. TBH I find it a very sad concept.

Sex toys for men are not an issue, not sure why you need to be so absolute and falsely say women are so anti men.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

bilbag said:


> people have sex with their hand. A hot silicone bot can blow away any handi work. It would be very conspicuous to take around with you though.




The iHand: a trusted friend you can always rely on, singlehandedly. (Or why not use both hands for extra purchase?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

How is a robot sex doll any different than sex toys many people already use? 
If your woman is using a dildo or vibrator, is that cheating? If a man uses a fleshlight is that cheating? Fake penises and vaginas are just that, if your okay with using those toys I do not see how you can not be okay with a doll.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think many people will have a problem somewhere between a lifeless doll and an android that appears an acts in every way human




JayDee7 said:


> How is a robot sex doll any different than sex toys many people already use?
> If your woman is using a dildo or vibrator, is that cheating? If a man uses a fleshlight is that cheating? Fake penises and vaginas are just that, if your okay with using those toys I do not see how you can not be okay with a doll.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

JayDee7 said:


> How is a robot sex doll any different than sex toys many people already use?


A best selling sex toy online = $29.95

Robot sex doll = ???


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

So when my wife uses her vibrator when we have sex, is the vib a robot or are we having a threesome?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

leon2100 said:


> So when my wife uses her vibrator when we have sex, is the vib a robot or are we having a threesome?


I would say it depends on what you and your wife want.

If the two of your are into role playing, it could be a pretend 3-some depending on your levels of imagination.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

leon2100 said:


> So when my wife uses her vibrator when we have sex, is the vib a robot or are we having a threesome?




Threesome with a robot, duh!! 
The more expensive the robot, the more of a cheating crime it is 🤠🤷🏼*♂




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok, this whole robot thing is getting crazy it is moving so fast. Saudi Arabia has given a robot citizenship.

Would it make any different if the sex robot had a passport and/or citizenship?

I mean, technically you would sort of be committing adultery with a citizen. It this going to be the new definition of sex trafficking across international borders?


Saudi Arabia becomes first country to grant citizenship to a robot | Arab News



> Sophia made global headlines when she was granted Saudi citizenship, making the kingdom the first country in the world to offer its citizenship to a robot.
> 
> “I want to live and work with humans so I need to express the emotions to understand humans and build trust with people,” she said in an exchange with moderator Andrew Ross Sorkin.
> 
> ...


I will stick with having sex with human beings.


----------



## David Darling (Oct 22, 2016)

Genius film:

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

uhtred said:


> Hmm, but would you? Personally I would have no interest in a female sex doll unless it really acted like a human....I think. (would I try once?).


I don't think I would try a doll or bot in their current state.

That said, watching the video, I can imagine a time in the future where bots might become interesting and I might get curious.




> I think the reason that prostitutes have never appealed to me (aside from all the practical issues) is that I would feel like a complete loser needing to pay for sex. Think how much worse it would be with a robot.
> 
> By that argument though, I wouldn't mind my wife having "sex" with a robot sex toy of the type you describe - to me it would just be a fancier sex toy.
> 
> Is what you describe so different from a sybian attached to a realistic body and a recording that cycles through various forms of "you are so hot, so beautiful, ....". That is pretty easy to build today.


I'm thinking of a future where there are lifelike bots with accurate sexual mechanics, and it's paired up with VR glasses. And it's like playing a video game.

So instead of using the bot because it's the best or only available "partner", the game becomes something that you'd want to experience for it's own sake. Wouldn't it be cool to play a game with Charlize Theron looking at you, smiling, saying Come **** me! It's a game! Or going to a movie! Harmless and really fun!

If I could play a VR sex game with a realistic bot, put on the goggles and choose "Play Michonne getting it on with Rick" (Walking Dead), or play out a rape fantasy, or any other fantasy? Or what about my special wake up romp with Bradley Cooper? And the bot was actually decent? The VR itself is pretty convincing, add it with a good bot and 

It could never replace the love and intimacy I have with my husband, but it would be another option (assuming he'd be OK with it, which is a huge and very likely erroneous assumption!) 

I'm sure someone, somewhere, is working on VR sex games as we speak- maybe they're here and I don't know about them. 

It's not the same as the sex doll but I think it can certainly have the same dangers. We already have people going out/socializing less because our noses are in our phones, tablets, etc. Can you imagine adding Sex Bot Saturday Nights? Some people won't leave the house. 

And that's the problem, right? What happens to relationships in real life? What happens to the wife who knows she can't compare to Charlize Theron, or the husband who watches his wife get off with "Ryan Gosling" and is too exhausted to get with him? 



> As the robots get more complex in their reactions you get to all the complex issues that the series Westworld explored so nicely.


I'm putting Westworld on my Watch List.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I agree with everything in your post. Just a very slightly different angle, but the same conclusions. 

I am surprised there don't seem to be VR sex games - maybe the technology isn't quite there yet. 


I agree with you that sex bots could become addictive the way that porn is for some people. At some level of tech they would be "perfect" lovers - doing what you wanted when you wanted. Reacting exactly how you wanted. No connection, none of the things that make sex something other than a set of physical sensations, but still I could see it as an easy addiction. 

The sex bot wouldn't care that you were mean or selfish. Wouldn't care if you didn't bath, or exercise, or had a job (beyond what was needed to pay the electric bill). It might short circuit one of the important human feedbacks / motivation - the desire to be respected / admired by ones partner.

At the same time the doll's physical sexual abilities would exceed those of any human, making human partners seem less attractive. Imagine being able to adjust the actions and physical attributes of your partner to exactly match what you enjoy. 

As you say, the ability to act out fantasies that your human partner might not like, or that are so dark that you might not admit them to anyone - all the while knowing that you weren't really hurting someone. 

Or were you... Just how intelligent does a robot need to be before it is not longer OK to rape it?


Sometimes the anonymity here is frustrating. This would be an interesting conversation to have with a real person. 






RoseAglow said:


> I don't think I would try a doll or bot in their current state.
> 
> That said, watching the video, I can imagine a time in the future where bots might become interesting and I might get curious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

uhtred said:


> ....I agree with you that sex bots could become addictive the way that porn is for some people. At some level of tech they would be "perfect" lovers - doing what you wanted when you wanted. Reacting exactly how you wanted. No connection, none of the things that make sex something other than a set of physical sensations, but still I could see it as an easy addiction.
> 
> The sex bot wouldn't care that you were mean or selfish. Wouldn't care if you didn't bath, or exercise, or had a job (beyond what was needed to pay the electric bill). It might short circuit one of the important human feedbacks / motivation - the desire to be respected / admired by ones partner.
> 
> At the same time the doll's physical sexual abilities would exceed those of any human, making human partners seem less attractive. Imagine being able to adjust the actions and physical attributes of your partner to exactly match what you enjoy. .....


Actually, based on all the horror stories I have read at TAM, I would say that there are probably a large number of men, who need to be emotionally abused by the woman they love and that the idealized sex robot would be a fun date, but hard to get into a long term relationship with for those kind of men. 

Of course TAM participants are probably not a representative cross section of those that would be buying such robots............or would they? :frown2:


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

i am actually a sex robot


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

toblerone said:


> i am actually a sex robot


Good for you. It took courage to admit that.


----------



## David51 (Sep 12, 2017)

sokillme said:


> Sex bots are coming (yeah I know) and once they do, you think men have dropped out now? Just wait. If anyone saw the new Bladerunner. Its gonna be like that. By the way the same will hold true for women too. Now for you op it may be to early, but your grandkid. Don't worry though because he won't be cheating on his wife, he will be cheating on his virtual ai wife with the sexbot.




Remember the old movie Cherry 3000?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David51 (Sep 12, 2017)

If husbands are turning to sex dolls, their wives should be ashamed of themselves.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David51 (Sep 12, 2017)

drewg350 said:


> How would you feel about dropping your wife off at one of these brothels to get banged hard by one these dolls/machines ??? I'd bet alot of husband's would feel the same way as the wives, and not like it. I know I wouldn't.




She has you, why would she need a doll?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

